# ? for cowmilk soapers



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I've now made 3 of the cut down versions of the Wal-Mart recipes as y'all suggested on here. I've added some E.O.'s, lemon-grass and oatmeal to one batch, lavender to another.

So now, I want to make milk soap, but I have Jersey cows for our milk. I know that goat's milk is naturally homoginized so I am wondering what happens when you use cow milk and the cream rises? How does this affect your soap? 

My dd has really bad excema. It's so bad that if she has a breakout on her hands, she looks like she has a severe case of poison ivy. And her skin on the rest of her body feels like shark skin. The homemade soap doesn't break her out but the milk soap that I've bought from some of y'all is even better. She can use it and not break out.

So I want to try my hand at milk soap using the milk I have. What can I expect?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess the fun part of using cow milk is that you have options. Most of the time I just shake up my jar of milk and then soap it. Once in a while I will make a cream soap. It's amazing how creamy, silky, moisturizing a cream soap is. As far as soaping it goes, cow milk soaps just like any other milk. Take precautions not to burn it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Liquid is liquid is liquid  Remember that although it looks like cows milk has more fat in it than goats, it isn't true for most breeds of goats, it's just that you see the fat, you don't see the fat in goats milk until it has set awhile, and then nothing like cows milk. I didn't see any difference, I have even soaped Canadian sheeps milk  Vicki


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

That is good to know. I had gotten a little booklet from Hoeggers Supply called Goat MIlk Soap and it said not to use cows milk because of the seperation of milk and cream. Should a beginner like me freeze the milk first to I don't burn it? What other ways can I incorporate it in the soap without burning it? My daughter really needs cream, her skin is soooo dry.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Either freeze the milk (beginner or not, it's pretty hard to not burn it if it's not frozen when you add the lye to it) or divide your liquid, using part some other liquid and part milk...if you do that, you can add the lye to the other liquid (water, aloe vera juice, whatever) and add the milk (not frozen) once you've mixed the lye mixture with your oils. You don't have to mix as well as to get to trace, just get it all mixed together pretty well and then add the milk. Two points if you do it this way: make sure that the amount of liquid that you mix with the lye is at least equal in weight to the lye (the lye tends not to want to dissolve if there's not enough liquid for it to dissolve in), and warm the milk slightly so that it's not this cold-straight-from-the-fridge stuff messing with your warm oils and lye. If you do freeze the milk, make sure to stir quickly and be ready to pour the milk/lye mixture into your oils as soon as the lye is dissolved or it will continue to cook the milk while you are trying to get your act together. You also can put your bowl (or whatever you are mixing the lye in) in a sink of ice water to keep it cooler while you are mixing the lye and the milk.


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you hsmomof4, I think I can do that :lol. Y'all are really helpful on this board. I have been reading past posts when I get the time and I glean so much from them.

So thanks Vicki, for having the forum. I've found it to be very helpful. I don't think I would have made soap if I didn't come here first.


----------

